# My chicken got mauled by my dog help!



## karina (Nov 4, 2012)

I untied my husky to go inside and she ran straight to my chickens. The others immediatly ran into their coop. My dog has never done this before. She grabbed my chicken and i was chasing her through the yard with the chicken in her mouth. I grabbed my dog to make her let go and she let go of the chicken and grabbed it again and ran. I feel so bad she is such a sweet hen. Her leg is just dangling. Her toes were facing backwrds. I set her leg back to the way it should be and i carefully laid her in a dog kennel with a bunch of towels to cushion her and give her support. She is drinking water and she ate today as well. She is not eating as much as she did but she has been eating. What do I do??? I read that it will heal naturally in several weeks and that if it does not heal right she will just be slower than the other chickens. I am willing to take care of her for as long as it takes. There is no open wound so i dont see any danger of infection. Please let me know if this has happened to you and what you did. Also is there anything i can give her for the pain???


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

To be honest ... you would not want to know "what I would do".

(Just a fact, this I know)

But something to think about, while you see no open wound she may have internal ones.

Sorry for your troubles with the hen and your dog.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I would say nurse her for a few week and see what happens! And if she gets better then good but if she doesn't then I've been in that boat before and I have a slow chicken!


----------

